# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  О запрете ягий полубогам

## Варган

> Скажите пожалуйста,как вы относитесь к платным ягьям полубогам,которые проводят русские брахманы сомнительной квалификации за соответствующую оплату?





> Вот ответ на ваш вопрос Бхактивигйаны Госвами:
> 
> "Отношусь к этому резко отрицательно. Это полная профанация.
> 
> Думаю, что по этому поводу нужно вынести решение и следить за тем, чтобы такого рода вещи в наших храмах не делались.
> 
> Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами"


Примите мои поклоны, дорогие члены Руководящего Совета!

Уже два года прошло, как очередной раз задавался вам вопрос о правомерности проведения ягий полубогам. Но как проводились ягьи Лакшми по всей России преданными ИСККОН, так и проводятся. Будут ли они запрещены Руководящим советом ЦОСКР и когда именно?

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я задал ваш вопрос председателю РС и он ответил, что уже есть резолюция Джи-Би-Си по этому вопросу и РС не обязан ее дублировать. Местные лидеры должны это знать и следовать. Рег.секретари и президенты храмов должны быть гарантами соблюдения законов ИСККОН и резолюций Джи-Би-Си. Если где-то в храмах ИСККОН проводят ягйи полубогам, вы можете обратить внимание местных лидеров на это. Но то, что Лакшми-ягйи проводят по всей России - это явное преувеличение. У нас в храме ее никогда не проводили.  Ниже список ритуалов, запрещенных к проведению в храмах ИСККОН:

A. That the following activities are not allowed as part of ISKCON functions, whether conducted on ISKCON property or elsewhere:
B. Satya Narayana Katha. (This is a concocted form of worship).
C. Garbha dance, when it is conducted in association with the worship of Durga. (Garbha dance is usually performed as part of Nava-ratri, a Durga festival. However, there are also Garbha dances in glorification of Krishna. Temple authorities permitting a Garbha dance must be confident that the performance is entirely Krishna centered.)
D. The reading of Tulsidasa’s Rama-carita-manasa. (Ramayana readings should be from Valmiki Ramayana, as Tulsidasa’s work is tinged with impersonalism.)
E. Lectures advocating Mayavada or other offensive philosophies.
F. The singing of the Hindi arati song “om jaya jagadisha hari”. (This is a prayer for material benedictions).
2. Regarding worship of demigods:
A. Worship of demigods as independent gods is not permitted in Krishna consciousness. However, the Nectar of Devotion says that demigods should be respected. Worshipping demigods as Vaisnavas is authorized. For preaching, in order to teach people the right position of the demigods as great Vaisnavas, ISKCON temples may hold on special occasions ceremonies or pujas respecting and worshipping demigods as great Vaisnavas, provided:
i) The worship is only as a Vaisnava (This means that the deva/devi shall be offered: the prasadam arotika items immediately after they are offered to Lord Krishna, Krishna prasadam flower garlands, and Krishna prasadam foodstuffs. No independent worship is offered. Only the chanting of Hare Krishna and Vishnu’s names is done, as Lord Caitanya did in South India.)
ii) Their status as servants of Krishna is made as clear as possible through signs, symbols, and iconography, and
iii) Offerings are of Krishna prasadam.
B. Deities of demigods (incl. Lakshmi where no Vishnu is established), shall not be established without permission of the GBC. Where they are permitted or where ISKCON aquires a temple with already established murtis of demigods, they may remain, provided they are worshipped as Vaisnavas, as provided above.
3. It is permitted for other groups, at the discretion of the local ISKCON authorities, to rent space in ISKCON premises, outside the temple room, for their own ceremonies and functions, even for functions listed above (1.A-E), provided that the public understand clearly that the function is not being sponsored or conducted by ISKCON. However, no function on ISKCON property shall include any activity contrary to the four regulative principles. The GBC recommends that temples provide outside groups rental contracts clearly stipulating the above restrictions.
http://gbc.iskcon.org/2012/02/09/1996/

----------


## Варган

> Ниже список ритуалов, запрещенных к проведению в храмах ИСККОН:



Примите мои поклоны! Разъясните, пожалуйста, в этой резолюции говорится о запрете поклонения полубогам только в храмах ИСККОН, или в любом месте людьми, которые являются последователями ИСККОН?
Вопрос вызван вот этими местами резолюции GBC:

2. Regarding worship of demigods: (Относительно поклонения полубогам: )
A. Worship of demigods as independent gods is not permitted *in Krishna consciousness*.
(Поклонение полубогам как независимым богам не разрешается *в Сознании Кришны*).


http://gbc.iskcon.org/2012/02/09/1996/

Правильно ли я понимаю, что речь идёт о том, что поклонение полубогам не разрешается "в Сознании Кришны", то есть всем последователям Сознания Кришны, независмо от места проведения поклонения?




> Лакшми-ягйи проводят по всей России - это явное преувеличение. У нас в храме ее никогда не проводили.


Лакшми-ягью во Владивостоке проводил известный косвенный проповедник ИСККОН 23 апреля 2016 года по адресу: Россия, Владивосток, Калинина, 170, по цене 1500 р. с человека. При оплате до 8 апреля 2016 была предусмотрена скидка 500 руб. При оплате до 22 апреля 2016 - скидка 200 руб.

В 2016-2017 годах такая ягья была проведена им дважды в Перми примерно по тем же ценам.

17 сентября 2017 года он же будет проводить аналогичный ритуал в Санкт-Петербурге.

Почему никто не останавливает?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что речь идёт о том, что поклонение полубогам не разрешается "в Сознании Кришны", то есть всем последователям Сознания Кришны, независмо от места проведения поклонения?


Мое понимание таково, что преданные, сознающие Кришну не должны проводить ягйи полубогам, как независимым Деватам. Второй вариант понимния этой расплывчатой формулировки может подразумевать запрет на такие йагйи на территории ИСККОН. Для уточнения можете обратиться в Джи-Би-Си.




> Лакшми-ягью во Владивостоке проводил известный косвенный проповедник ИСККОН 23 апреля 2016 года по адресу: Россия, Владивосток, Калинина, 170, по цене 1500 р. с человека. При оплате до 8 апреля 2016 была предусмотрена скидка 500 руб. При оплате до 22 апреля 2016 - скидка 200 руб.


Сам я в этот период отсутствовал во Владивостоке. Но только что я получил разъяснение от президента храма. Он сказал, что это была не Лакшми-ягйа, а Вишну-Лакшми йагйа и после этого йагйа по случаю 2й инициации одной преданной. Я не знаю,  какого "известного косвенного проповедника" вы имеете в виду, но это Вишну-Лакшми йагйю проводил Девакинандана прабху.




> 17 сентября 2017 года он же будет проводить аналогичный ритуал в Санкт-Петербурге.
> 
> Почему никто не останавливает?


Задайте этот вопрос Ачьютатме прабху, хотя сейчас фестиваль и он, наверно, достаточно занят. 
Одним словом, Рег.секретари и президенты храмов должны за этим следить в соответствии с резолюциями Джи-Би-Си. Полагаю, что одна из проблем может заключаться в том, что Джи-Би-Си не интересуются, читали ли лидеры РОСК эти резолюции и никогда не проверяют исполнение этих резолюций. А в России мало кто хорошо знает английский и потому резолюции Джи-Би-Си живут своей жизнью, а преданные в России живут своей жизнью. И эти две реальности не всегда пересекаются.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кто-то из модераторов удалил ваши многочисленные посты по этой теме в архив. Я прочитал их там. Краткое резюме по поводу Лакшми-ягйи во Владивостоке в 2014 году: Нитйананда Рам прабху проводил ее на берегу океана, а не в храме. Это мероприятие проходило в рамках его личных программ, которые были организованы не по линии ИСККОН. Поэтому админстрация местного ОСК не может контролировать эти процессы. Мы отвечаем только за мероприятия на территории местного храма. 

По поводу того, что слова нашего президента храма не согласуются с рекламой мероприятия, могу лишь сказать, что я больше верю президенту храма, чем рекламным заявлениям. Понятно, что вы ничего этого не примете и не поверите, но пусть сомнения в словах человека, которому я доверяю как себе, останутся на вашей совести.

----------


## Варган

> Кто-то из модераторов удалил ваши многочисленные посты по этой теме в архив. Я прочитал их там.


Да, это я попросил модератора удалить свои сообщения, так как стараюсь при публичном обсуждении проблемы, не называть конкретных имён. 





> Краткое резюме по поводу Лакшми-ягйи во Владивостоке в 2014 году: Это мероприятие проходило в рамках его личных программ, которые были организованы не по линии ИСККОН. Поэтому администрация местного ОСК не может контролировать эти процессы. Мы отвечаем только за мероприятия на территории местного храма.


У администрации местного Общества Сознания Кришны есть множество действенных средств для контроля процессов на всей территории области или края: объявить нарушителю законов ИСККОН выговор, испытательный срок, запретить определённое служение, запретить посещать  область или край с какими-либо программами  и т.п. И эти средства часто применяются (как правило, по отношению к различным оппозиционерам местной власти). Почему этого не было сделано за столь принципиальное нарушение?




> По поводу того, что слова нашего президента храма не согласуются с рекламой мероприятия, могу лишь сказать, что я больше верю президенту храма, чем рекламным заявлениям. Понятно, что вы ничего этого не примете и не поверите, но пусть сомнения в словах человека, которому я доверяю как себе, останутся на вашей совести.


Я ценю Ваше доверие этому уважаемому преданному (не знаю даже его имени), но здравый смысл подсказывает, что рекламу мероприятия в интернете обычно составляют и размещают сами организаторы мероприятия, а не какие-то злоумышленники, которые хотят ввести публику в заблуждение или оклеветать кого-то. Разве не так?

Я посмотрел на ютубе видеозаписи «типовой» Лакшми-ягьи.  Центральным действом является чтение жрецом  гимна «Шри Сукта», посвященного богине Шри  — Лакшми. После каждого куплета гимна провозглашается:  «идам Лакшмйайа идам на мама» («это – для Лакшми, это не для меня»),  или «идам ….айа идам на мама» (вместо многоточия идёт неразборчиво, видимо, одно из имён Шри Лакшми), «сваха», и в жертвенный огонь льют топлёное масло и бросают зерно. 

Как это соотносится с пунктом 2 резолюции GBC, которую ВЫ привели выше:

*«2. В отношении поклонения полубогам:

Поклонение полубогам как независимым богам не разрешается в Сознании Кришны. Однако «Нектар преданности» говорит, что полубогов нужно уважать. Поклонение полубогам как Вайшнавам является авторитетным. Для проповеди, с целью научить людей правильному отношению к полубогам как к великим Вайшнавам, храмы ИСККОН могут проводить по особым случаям церемонии или пуджи, для почитания полубогов и поклонения им как великим Вайшнавам, при обязательном соблюдении следующих условий:

[далее GBC перечисляет обязательные условия, без выполнения которых  поклонение полубогам не является авторитетным и легитимным]

i) поклонение только как Вайшнавам (Это означает, что дэву/дэви должны предлагать: прасадные предметы арати незамедлительно после того, как они предложены Господу Кришне; цветочные гирлянды, являющиеся прасадом Кришны, и пищу, являющуюся Кришна-прасадом. Никакого независимого поклонения не предлагается. Проводится воспевание ТОЛЬКО Харе Кришна и имён Вишну, как Господь Чайтанья делал в Южной Индии.)

ii) Их статус как слуг Кришны показан так ясно и отчётливо, как это только возможно, с помощью знаков, символов, и иконографии, и 

iii) с помощью того, что подношения являются Кришна-прасадом»* ?

Я могу прислать  Вам личным сообщением  ссылку на видеозапись Лакшми-йагйи для изучения и оценки Руководящим советом. 

По моему мнению, перечисленные в резолюции GBC условия легитимности таких ягий не выполнены. 

Также мне и старшим преданным, с которыми я консультировался по данному вопросу,  неизвестно, в каких авторитетных  произведениях ачарьев Гаудиа сампрадаи разрешён гаудиа-вайшнавам и описан такой вид огненного жертвоприношения.

*Я ПРОШУ Руководящий совет ЦОСКР разобраться с этой проблемой лично.* Это не какая-то местная проблема, или проблема уровня GBC. Такие ягьи проводят по всей России путешествующие преданные. Поэтому смиренно прошу не «отфутболивать» меня  то в сторону местных руководителей ятр, то в само GBC. *Примите, пожалуйста, решение о запрете данной деятельности или о применении иной адекватной меры.*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> У администрации местного Общества Сознания Кришны есть множество действенных средств


Действенных? Как же они действуют? Если человек приехал в город не по линии ИСККОН и проводил йагйи не на территории ИСККОН и не для преданных ИСККОН, как вы можете ему что-то запретить? 




> И эти средства часто применяются (как правило, по отношению к различным оппозиционерам местной власти).


Эти средсва могут запретить человеку только выступать или проводить йагйи на территории ИСККОН. За пределами ворот храма наша власть заканчивается.




> Почему этого не было сделано за столь принципиальное нарушение?


Потому что вы невнимательно читаете мои слова. Я уже писал: 


> Полагаю, что одна из проблем может заключаться в том, что Джи-Би-Си не интересуются, читали ли лидеры РОСК эти резолюции и никогда не проверяют исполнение этих резолюций. А в России мало кто хорошо знает английский и потому резолюции Джи-Би-Си живут своей жизнью, а преданные в России живут своей жизнью. И эти две реальности не всегда пересекаются.


Если йагйю приезжий лектор проводил в мае 2014, а резолюцию на русский вы перевели вчера, то откуда бедному президенту храма знать об этой резолюции за три года до ее перевода на русский язык? Тем более, что это мероприятие не рекламировалось в местном ИСККОН, проводилось за пределами ИСККОН для посторонних людей. 

Если вы полагаете, что ИСККОН обладает властью запрещать что-то на всей территории края, то пойдите и запретите все скотобойни, птицефабрики и мясокомбинаты на территории Пермского края, или хотя бы объявите им выговор за нарушение законов ИСККОН. Если человек действует от лица другой организации, ИСККОН не имеет над ним никакой власти. И даже если бы президент местного храма имел такие полномочия, за ним остается право, как действовать на местной территории, исходя из обстоятельств. Он взвесит все "за" и "против", прежде чем примет административное решение. Если на этой Лакшми-йагйе не было преданных ИСККОН, а были новые люди, которые не знают о Кришне, то от этой йагйи для них будет больше пользы, чем вреда, т.к. это шанс узнать что-то и о Кришне с течением времени. Преданным Кришны это не нужно, но новым людям может быть полезно. Кришна не запрещает поклонение полубогам для материалистов, т.к. для них это шаг на пути к Кришне. А для преданного это глупость и шаг назад. Поэтому нужно смотреть на всю совокупность факторов, а не просто на законы без связи с ситуацией. 




> Я ценю Ваше доверие этому уважаемому преданному (не знаю даже его имени), но здравый смысл подсказывает, что рекламу мероприятия в интернете обычно составляют и размещают сами организаторы мероприятия, а не какие-то злоумышленники, которые хотят ввести публику в заблуждение или оклеветать кого-то. Разве не так?


Наш президент храма не из категории интернет-людей и поэтому эту рекламу в 2016 точно давала не администрация храма, что бы вам не подсказывал здравый смысл. А если не верите, что это была Вишну-Лакшми йагйа, то у меня есть аудио-запись ответа на этот вопрос от самого преданного, который эту йагйю проводил. Но тут я не могу найти функции прикрепления ауди-файлов к письму. 




> Я посмотрел на ютубе видеозаписи «типовой» Лакшми-ягьи.


Я вам в третий раз объясняю, что Йагйа в апреле 2016 в храме Владивостока была Вишну-Лакшми йагйа. Другой йагйи на территории храма президент храма бы не допустил. А Лакшми-йагйа в мае 2014 была не в храме и не для преданных. Поэтому это вообще не наше дело.




> Я ПРОШУ Руководящий совет ЦОСКР разобраться с этой проблемой лично. Это не какая-то местная проблема, или проблема уровня GBC. Такие ягьи проводят по всей России путешествующие преданные. Поэтому смиренно прошу не «отфутболивать» меня то в сторону местных руководителей ятр, то в само GBC. Примите, пожалуйста, решение о запрете данной деятельности или о применении иной адекватной меры.


Я передам вашу просьбу в РС, но что они вам ответят я не знаю. Могу лишь рекомендовать вам действовать через своего Рег.секретаря. Так быстрее будет.

----------


## Варган

> Если йагйю приезжий лектор проводил в мае 2014, а резолюцию на русский вы перевели вчера, то откуда бедному президенту храма знать об этой резолюции за три года до ее перевода на русский язык?


Зачем тогда председатель РС ответил: "*уже есть резолюция Джи-Би-Си по этому вопросу и РС не обязан ее дублировать. Местные лидеры должны это знать и следовать. Рег.секретари и президенты храмов должны быть гарантами соблюдения законов ИСККОН и резолюций Джи-Би-Си*"? 

Кроме того, есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады, в которых позиция по поклонению полубогам вполне однозначна:

"В Бхагавад-гите (7.20) говорится, что люди, поклоняющиеся полубогам, утратили разум: камаис таис таир хрта-джнанах. Они одержимы желанием чувственных удовольствий и потому поклоняются полубогам. Безусловно, поклонение различным полубогам ради того, чтобы разбогатеть, поправить свое здоровье или получить хорошее образование, рекомендовано в Ведах. Потребности материалистичных людей многообразны, и многочисленные полубоги помогают таким людям удовлетворять свои желания. […] Эти люди лишены сознания Кришны и не интересуются преданным служением Господу. […] В ней [Бхагавад-гите] ясно сказано, что поклонение полубогам — удел людей, утративших разум. То же самое подтверждает данный стих, в котором люди, поклоняющиеся полубогам, названы словом кама-мудха, что значит «человек, лишенный разума» или «человек, ослепленный страстью к чувственным наслаждениям». Лишенные сознания Кришны, кама-мудхи не занимаются преданным служением и одержимы жаждой чувственных наслаждений. Таким образом, тех, кто поклоняется полубогам, осуждают и «Бхагавад-гита», и «Шримад-Бхагаватам»."
("Шримад-Бхагаватам", 3.32.2, комментарий)

"Шрила Нароттама даса Тхакура сказал […] если человек желает стать чистым, стойким преданным, он не должен поклоняться никаким полубогам или богиням. […] Отсюда следует, что те, кто поклоняется полубогам или самозваным воплощениям Бога, являются атеистами". 
("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Ади-лила, 10.11, комментарий)




> А если не верите, что это была Вишну-Лакшми йагйа, то у меня есть аудио-запись ответа на этот вопрос от самого преданного, который эту йагйю проводил. Но тут я не могу найти функции прикрепления ауди-файлов к письму.


А Вы не могли бы спросить того преданного, предусмотрена ли такая "Вишну-Лакшми йагйа" Сат-крийа-сара-дипикой, Самскара дипикой Шрилы Гопала Бхатты Госвами? Разрешена ли она ачарьями для гаудиа-вайшнавов? И, если да, то в каком именно произведении?

Я отправил Вам материалы по Лакшми-йагьям на электронную почту, просьба передать их в Руководящий совет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Зачем тогда председатель РС ответил: "уже есть резолюция Джи-Би-Си по этому вопросу и РС не обязан ее дублировать. Местные лидеры должны это знать и следовать. Рег.секретари и президенты храмов должны быть гарантами соблюдения законов ИСККОН и резолюций Джи-Би-Си"?


Он ответил по сути правильно. Но проблема в том, что изучению резолюций Джи-Би-Си в России на деле практически не уделяется никакого внимания и сами члены Джи-Би-Си лично меня никогда не спрашивали, читал ли я эти резолюции. Поэтому смысл не в дублировании Рук.Советом резолюций Джи-Би-Си, а в изучении в России этих резолюций или хотя бы наиболее актуальных. Но никого это, похоже, не волнует. Вот и имеем то, что имеем.




> А Вы не могли бы спросить того преданного, предусмотрена ли такая "Вишну-Лакшми йагйа" Сат-крийа-сара-дипикой, Самскара дипикой Шрилы Гопала Бхатты Госвами? Разрешена ли она ачарьями для гаудиа-вайшнавов? И, если да, то в каком именно произведении?


Вы сами можете его об этом спросить. У меня нет с ним прямой связи. Мне ту запись прислали третьи лица.




> Я отправил Вам материалы по Лакшми-йагьям на электронную почту, просьба передать их в Руководящий совет.


Передам.

----------


## Варган

Дорогие преданные, члены Руководящего Совета, примите мои смиренные поклоны!

Будет ли официальный ответ Руководящего Совета на мои обращения, поданные в этой теме форума и по электронной почте через Враджендра Кумара прабху? Если да, то когда? Если нет, то почему?

Лакшми-ягьи продолжают проводить, в частности проводят такую ягью сегодня в одном из храмов российского ИСККОН (скриншот объявления передан на емейл Враджендра Кумара прабху).

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Руководящий Совет принял ваш вопрос к рассмотрению. Для этого будет создана группа специалистов по Ягйам. Обещали после январской встречи РС вынести решение.

----------


## Варган

Спасибо.

Вот ещё мнение Шрилы Прабхупады:

"Бессовестные жадные брахманы века Кали побуждают простодушных людей совершать подобные сомнительные показные жертвоприношения, скрывая от них утверждения писаний, которые гласят, что в век Кали ни одна жертвенная церемония не приносит плодов, кроме жертвоприношения, заключающегося в совместном воспевании святого имени Господа". 

ШБ.1.18.12 комментарий

"Жертвоприношения представляют собой одну из форм кармической деятельности и имеют под собой глубокую научную основу. Успех жертвоприношения главным образом зависит от правильного произнесения мантр с точной расстановкой ударений. Это великая наука, однако из-за отсутствия квалифицированных брахманов она практически не применялась, по крайней мере, в течение последних четырех тысяч лет, и потому в наше время жертвоприношения больше не приносят результатов. Более того, их не рекомендуют совершать в Кали-югу — век всеобщей деградации. Если сейчас кто-то и устраивает подобные жертвоприношения, как правило, это делается напоказ, и единственная цель, которую при этом преследуют лукавые жрецы, — обмануть доверчивых людей. Такие показные жертвоприношения-шоу никому не приносят пользы".

ШБ 2.6.26, комментарий.

----------


## Варган

> Руководящий Совет принял ваш вопрос к рассмотрению. Для этого будет создана группа специалистов по Ягйам. Обещали после январской встречи РС вынести решение.


Примите мои смиренные поклоны! А принято ли решение?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я спрашивал в РС и мне ответили, что планируется создать комиссию экспертов, которые должны разбираться с этими ягйами. Больше мне добавить нечего.

----------


## Варган

"В Рудра-Ямале говорится: 

_итАрешаМ ча девАнАМ
манасА йади пуджанаМ
вишну-бхактас ту куруте
хй-апарАдхАт пататй-адхаХ_

"Если преданный Господа Вишну поклоняется каким-либо иным полубогам, даже в уме, он падает в результате этого оскорбления". 

("Сат-КрийА-САра-ДИпикА" Шрилы Гопалы Бхатты Госвами (Введение, 4)



4. Rudra Yamala
(Another quotation forbidding deva and pitr worship.)

As stated in Rudra-Yamala :

itAreSam ca devAnAm
manasA yadi pujanaM
visnu-bhaktas tu kurute
hy-aparAdhAt pataty-adhah

“If a devotee of Lord Visnu worships any other demigod even in his mind, he falls down because of this offence. “

----------


## Варган

Объявление в сети интернет об очередной ягье:


"Скоро начнется масштабная Перезагрузка Ядра Планеты Земля! 
Необходимо подготовиться к этому Событию. 
Торопитесь обезопасить свою жизнь, примите профилактические меры, чтобы сгладить негативные последствия! 

В воскресенье, 25 марта 2018 года, в 10.00 в центре ведической культуры «Сарасвати» города N состоится специальная ведическая Ягья, направленная на избавление от негативных воздействий – от сил природы, от других живых существ, а также от своего ума и кармы!

Эта ягья поможет вам, если: 
?у вас тяжелый период сада сати; 
? на вас влияют неблагоприятные планеты, стихии; 
? у вас проблемы в отношениях с близкими людьми; 
? вы подозреваете, что на вас поставили порчу, сглаз, заклятье; 
? вам нужна защита от злых сил и влияния извне; 
? у вас частые депрессии, склонность к суициду; 
? вам нужна помощь от негативного влияния ума, который может проявляться в критике, пессимизме, склонности видеть все в черном свете. 

Эта ягья позволит вам: 
? получить благословение высших сил, небесных ангелов или полубогов; 
? поучаствовать в древнем ведическом ритуале, который люди проводят много тысяч лет; 
? очистить свое тонкое тело от негативных мыслей и влияний сущностей.

Веды рекомендуют хотя бы раз в год проходить такие очистительные ягьи. Эта ягья не является проявлением какой-то религии или религиозным ритуалом. Эта Ягья выше религии, национальности, она приносит благо независимо от нашего вероисповедания, поскольку обращается не к религиозным верованиям, а к высшим силам Вселенной. 

Ягью проводит специально приглашенный высококвалифицированный жрец-брахман N (N прабху). 

! Возможно заочное участие в Ягье! 
За Вас будет кидать зерна Ваш специальный представитель, за Вас будут ходатайствовать жрецы, Вы получите свой маха-прасад и павитру по почте или другим способом. 

Участие в Ягье: пожертвование от сердца брахманам-жрецам (рекомендованная сумма - от 1000 руб.) + фрукты для ягьи. 

Подробности и запись на ягью (а также на заочное участие в ягье): @..... 
а также записаться на ягью и задать свои вопросы можно здесь: https://vk.com/topic-..... 
тел. 8-...-...-108-108"


Когда, наконец, прекратится этот фарс?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Этот центр "Сарасвати" в Самаре не является официальным центром ИСККОН и потому не подчиняется РС ЦОСКР. Этот центр - просто частная инициатива одного преданного. Это не храм ИСККОН. Так мне объяснили.
Так же Ачьютатма прабху просил поблагодарить вас за бдительность в отношении к подобным мероприятиям. После вашего письма Ачьютатма прабху лично связался с Девакинанданой прабху. Выяснилось, что организаторы мероприятия не согласовали рекламный текст с ним и написали там много коммерческой отсебятины. Девакинандана прабху пообещал впредь контролировать то, что организаторы выкладывают в сеть.

----------


## Варган

Примите мои поклоны! А когда будут полностью запрещены все неавторитетные ягьи, кроме тех, которые разрешены ачарьей в "Сат-крийа-сара-дипике"?

"Иногда нас, участников Движения сознания Кришны, порицают за то, что мы не одобряем поклонение полубогам. Но как мы можем одобрить то, что осуждали Сам Господь Чайтанья и Господь Кришна? Как мы можем допустить, чтобы люди становились глупцами и хрита-гьянами (невеждами)? Мы проповедуем просто для того, чтобы помочь разумным людям понять разницу между духом и материей, а также постичь Господа, Верховную Личность Бога, который представляет Собой абсолютное духовное целое. В этом заключается наша миссия. Как мы можем намеренно вводить людей в заблуждение, побуждая их поклоняться так называемым полубогам, воплощенным в материальных телах и заключенным в границах материального мира?"

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 14.50, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Варган

Примите мои поклоны! Будет ли ответ на обращение?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Примите мои поклоны! Будет ли ответ на обращение?


Пишите прямо председателю РС. Он сюда вряд ли заходит. Я неоднократно персылал ваши запросы в конференцию РС, но ваша тема ни у кого интереса не вызывает.

----------

